# Husky 1750 Power Washer Rotary Wand



## beertracker (May 17, 2013)

Husky 1750 Power Washer loses pressure after running 5 minutes with rotary (abrasive) wand attached. It starts out ok then slowly the rotary spray pattern gets slower and slower then the rotation stops and a low pressure stream of water comes out the wand tip. 

I can help it along by turning off the unit, removing the rotary wand and adding a few tops of oil to the wand tip. I also tried starting the wand operation with it pointing down per the instructions but no luck. I conclude the rotary wand is of sub-standard design as is the entire power washer.

I have dismantled the rotary tip and cleaned it out but didn't find any debris in it. The power washer has never been frozen since it's stored in a heated basement. I didn't drain the pump though for storage.

I bought the power washer new from Home Depot and it started acting up the third time I used it. Now it fails like clockwork and it's out of warranty.

Has any one else seen this problem or have any ideas how to solve it?

This is my first and last Husky product.

bt


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

I think rotary head is the surface cleaner attachment. I not sure where you are getting 
"abrasive" from. Are you adding one ? If you are, that is a least part of the problem.

How does it work with the wand, the same way? Starts out good then pressure falls off?

Here a place that sells parts:

Husky Electric 1750 Pressure Washer Replacement Parts

If the pressure falls off, you can try and rebuild the pump, they make a kit for it. The are $39.00 USD from the site about link. You have at best a 50-50 shot of it fixing the unit.

The few questions we get here about pressure washers not working, I think all have been Husky brand.

If you want a decent pressure washer, be prepared to spend good money. Never buy one that has a vertical mounted pump, buy one that has a horizontal pump. They appear to much better. Most of them are gas
powered. 

Keep use posted.

BG


----------

